# soap room?



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Do you both have soap rooms? I was thinking of building my wife a 20x20 room after I finish the barn. 

Not real sure it would be good to do in our kitchen.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

I soap in my kitchen. 

I wouldn't suggest spending a ton of money on something like a soap room until you are a professional soaper. Most people never have anything diffent than their kitchen. 

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

boy do I agree with Sara
however if you have the time and the money then by all means get her a soap room as it would be wonderful


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

I do have a soap room, it is about 20 x 17 and not big enough by my standards, but it works. It is in my basement, hubby and son built walls, and son hooked up double utility sinks, shelves and running water.. exhaust fan also.. My soap room did not cost a whole lot, as my sons are in construction and always have left overs, lumber etc... counter top in my soap room is two different colors, from son.. I don't care since I am the only person that ever sees it.. 
I love it, but I soap for a business,, Like others have stated unless you know she is going to soap full time don't waste resources.. If just soaping for family kitchen is fine.
Barbara


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

I am worried what the chemicals might do to our kitchen. We spent over 40k in our kitchen and everything is less than a year old. Custom cabinets, Silestone counter tops, stainless steel appliances and a granite sink. Now I am the last person that wants to waste money, but I don’t want to damage what I have. 

The goal is to sell soap, but it will probably be a year or so before we go prime time with that. Need to start out small and make sure we know what we are doing. 

I will be building the room myself as I don’t believe in paying others to do what I am capable of doing. That alone will save me some money. 

So any problems with doing it in the kitchen? Would we just need to cover everything? Will it ruin our sink since it is not stainless? Maybe we can start out in the kitchen and if things are going well add the room.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Some day, in about 5 years, I will retire from my day job and just hang with the goats. I plan to make soap and cheese and "donate" milk .
By then I would like to have my soap room. For some reason I have this fear that making soap in my kitchen is going to ruin my sink...since I have never made soap before I am clueless :help2

However, I do plan to learn from my wonderful mentor... VICKI!!! :biggrin

So, hubby has some time to get that soap room ready...still working on the barn!!! :biggrin


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Well you saw my beautiful galvanized countertops after my first batch in my new soap kitchen  I guess before installing them I should have one time used a piece to see what would happen 

Yep I would not want to try to soap in your new granite kitchen to find out lye and granite or FO and granite don't work...my countertop was only 50 bucks  Vicki


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

I can see that, one of the things that my hubby worried about when i used to make soap in kitchen was if I cleaned up good, those little lye beads bounce and get static in them.. He does not worry now. I do love my soaping room and if I ever quit makeing soap i can find another use for that room or cap the water off and take out sinks..My shelving is not much, but heavy industrial type stand alone shelving which can be moved..
Barbara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Same here Barb, with the sink area simply taken out mine would be excellent stoarge that we have always needed anyway. Vicki


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I accidentally sloshed some onto my porcelain stove top and it has left a permanent grayish looking spot down by the burner. So the Lye does stain things that normally wouldn't stain.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Well I think that pretty much settles it for me. I will just build the soap room once I finish the barn and million other things on my list. :help So much to do.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

No offense but you should try your hand at a few batches of soap before you invest much, if anything, in a soap room. 

Supplies such as oils, butters, lye, fragrance and essential oils, etc. are all expensive and necessary items in order to make soap. I would purchase them first, make some soap to see if you even like doing it. It isn't for everyone and not everyone is _good_ at making soap.

JMO,
Sara


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

It's pretty easy to make soap outside for awhile. I did that until I got comfortable with the process. Now I make it in my kitchen. More than anything I need a soap room for the curing and storage space.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

I have pretty thick skin Sara you will not easily offend me. :crazy

Well I am not making the soap.  Wife has been working with Vicki on that. She will defiantly be making more before I even get a chance to start on the soap room, so if she changes her mind I will x that off my list. :biggrin


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I would love to have a soap room but for now I soap in my kitchen, the only thing I worry about is my 3 year old so I soap while he is outside or down for his nap. But when I do get one it will be about 20 x 20 cause it will also be a store..



Autumn


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well as soon as I get my 5th wheel cleaned out (storage) that will be my new soap house.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I wish I had some where other then the kitchen to soap, just so I did not have to put everything away and then drag it back out. I soap on my day off when the kids are in school. Needless to say my supply is running low since they were home all summer.
Theresa


----------

